
Chatroom.horse - jmduke
http://chatroom.horse/
======
iraphael
If you are as confused as I was and, like me, you came to the comments first
instead of reading the page, I got you fam:
[http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/265340/horsechat-
horsechat-h...](http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/265340/horsechat-horsechat-
horsechat-horsechat/)

~~~
petercooper
I'm guessing it's deliberate but if there were any page to push the ardent
anti-adblocker over the edge to installing an adblocker.. that's it.

------
Elepsis
The active spam happening there right now is if anything a fabulous
demonstration of just how terrible anonymous people on the internet tend to
be, and how quickly potentially fun things can go to crap as a result.

~~~
ljk
Same thing happened to an anonymous forum recently -
[https://twitter.com/lpushx](https://twitter.com/lpushx)

------
Confiks
Okay. So this is a chat application surrounded by a 'not so' elaborate hoax
concerning floppy drives someone supposedly found in a vacant lot. It's made
pretty obvious though; a screenshot of an Instagram photo with over nine-
thousand likes and comments shop't.

~~~
650REDHAIR
I don't understand how this is getting so many votes... It's all clearly fake
and the website isn't any good. Solid spam.

~~~
drdeca
Domain names under the tld .horse are inherently funny.

~~~
dtft
[http://goodlooking.horse](http://goodlooking.horse)

------
dang
[http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/265340/horsechat-
horsechat-h...](http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/265340/horsechat-horsechat-
horsechat-horsechat/) gives background.

~~~
thieving_magpie
I hope nobody read that and still thought it might be real.

Some of the tagging they did was funny at least:

keyvalues: "tag=do-horses-dream-of-electric-oats"

keyvalues: "tag=90s-horses-will-remember-this"

~~~
dang
Mea culpa—I thought it might be real, but didn't have time to look at it.

Are .horse jokes a thing now?

~~~
thieving_magpie
Apparently! I was fooled at first but then started thinking how odd it is that
the OP knew their whole company history and downfall.

------
GauntletWizard
I'm never certain what to make of 'Found footage' type art projects like this.
There's certainly value in building with a retro style, and I see the fun in
pretending it's an artifact of the retro time it comes from. I'm just not
certain what to do with it. Perhaps that's the point; It's a toy that excites
some and bores others, and like-minded people can collaborate and chat about
the toy that has excited them.

I'm also sort of expecting a flood of bronies on said chat soon. I'm not
certain if that will create more or less shitposting than HN.

------
Marqod
I coded this, didn't think it would be so popular! Just added more robust spam
blocking to reign it in during the stampede!

~~~
personjerry
it doesn't appear to be working, according to all the neighs I'm seeing

------
BorisMelnik
Fun app but RIP your server, there are about 100 ppl in there right now
pasting books of text.

~~~
katkit
It's getting heavily spammed currently, yeah. All i'm seeing is "TREE SUCE DES
BITES". I don't even know what that means

~~~
hamhamed
afaik it means 'trees suck dicks' from french.

------
huangc10
neigh

------
andyzweb
well done

------
isthmus_
traceroute bad.horse

~~~
killnine
bad.horse

bad.horse

bad.horse

bad.horse

he.rides.across.the.nation

the.thoroughbred.of.sin

he.got.the.application

that.you.just.sent.in

it.needs.evaluation

so.let.the.games.begin

a.heinous.crime

a.show.of.force

a.murder.would.be.nice.of.course

~~~
mercora
if you increase the ttl it goes on much further (27 hops in 162.252.204.0/22)

------
hamhamed
Code to spam:

    
    
      var $ci = $('.chat-input');
      var str = "spammy string";
      setInterval(function() {
        $ci.value = str;
        document.horse.whinny();
      }, 50);

~~~
jeddawson
Their broadcast method rate limits you to 1 message every 500ms. It also looks
like they're actively changing it to cut every message to 500 chars now too.

Some kind of infinite backoff based on how quickly you're trying to send
messages would probably slow the spam down and make room for human pace
messaging to occur.

~~~
teen
ha, i took it down with: setInterval(function() {io.connect().emit('join') },
10)

but it looks like they hot patched the messages out within a few mins : ) well
played

